# Digital Art



## MommyOf4Boys (Jun 8, 2006)

I have been messing with this photo that came out completely blurry, but I loved the photo so much, so I wanted to do something with it.  This is what I came up with..what do yall think?

Original Image:







Digital Art:


----------



## tpe (Jun 9, 2006)

Very cool, you really should print it, stick it to a card and get the kids to cut it out. Where did you get the jigsaw filter/bitmap from? I would like to do it for my kids too.

thanks

tim


----------



## MommyOf4Boys (Jun 9, 2006)

The puzzle filter is through AlienSkin and I did the cut out puzzle piece freehand through a mask and then the yellow as an extra layer textured, then bevel and imboss to make it stand out


----------



## tehbuffalo (Jun 9, 2006)

Wow, tre creative!!!


Keep it up! 

Jake!


----------

